# My lovely mice



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi!
I want to present my mice.

This is UROCZA PIĘKNOŚĆ Black and White - fuzzy blue. Soon to be mum 










In my house lives well Krecia - SYSIA MiceLand:










...and BIG BABY Nezumi born in my mousery:










and BIG MAC&BIG BANG Nezumi










and Artistic AMBICJA










In my mousery from time to time I have a small mice:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I love all your mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are all beautiful but especially Big Baby Nezumi- gorgeous  !


----------



## Luc86 (May 14, 2009)

Great mice


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

u have beautiful mice and lovely bub pics


----------

